# Diatomaceous Earth



## Rescue Momma (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone on here give Food Grade Diatomaceous earth to their rabbits?

I've been researching it and they say it is safe to give most small animals in small quantities. I'm thinking about getting some for all my animals but with the digestive tract of the rabbits I'm a little leary. Some of my rabbits have tape worms andthey say it will get rid of the parasites. I know about sprinkling it out for the fleas and pests and I already have some for that. I'm looking into the food grade kind now for all of us. I also want to take it but have to check with my doctor because of the meds I take. :shock:

Or does anyone on here take it themselves and if so how do you like it?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 4, 2011)

Call a Vet and ask. Otherwise you need to get medicine and worm your buns.


----------



## Pharfly (Oct 4, 2011)

I had my buns dewormed this fall with Pancur from my vet. My fuzzy lop is pretty skinny, so I took her in for a health check and she seemed healthy so we dewormed and now a couple weeks later you can bairly feel her hip bones  

I have bought diaomaceous earth but for the litter box, its basically clumping cat litter and it was a pain too scrubb out of the litter boxes so I used the rest in the cats box.


----------



## golfdiva (Oct 4, 2011)

FWIW I have used it with my chickens for years. I think it works well spread around for external parasites, however you have to reapply it frequently, like at least daily.

I also mix it into the chicken's feed. I'm not sure how much good that does, but it doesn't do any harm that I can see.

Killing tapeworms is easy. Just a dose of medicine. Then regular flea medicine, as rabbits get tapeworms from eating a flea. So maybe just keeping plenty of DE on the outside of the rabbit will be enough once you get rid of the tapeworms.

I know of someone who claimed to eat DE also. This person never really told me what benefits s/he expected from it, but again, it apparently didn't do any harm.


----------



## Rescue Momma (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks all
I know I can get the meds from the vet for the tapeworms I do it for my dogs all the time. The problem is the rabbits get the worms the dogs eat the poo and they all just keep getting worms. With 20+ animals it is a vicious circle. I figure if the DE works then I can give it to all of them externally and internally and maybe make us all healthier.
Like I said I want to take it also but when I asked at the docs office they didn't even know what it was! 
Will check with the vet too. It is in a multitude of products we use everyday already. :0 I will let you know what happens. Thnx


----------

